# [SOLVED] ok no sound on videos



## computerguy34

ok i hope this is the right place to post this. ok i have a lg cookie, and my video has sound on phone, but when i download them to my computer they have no sound. does anyone know if i need a special driver to download in my computer or what?


thanks zion


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

Hello computerguy34

What file extensions are the files?


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

its a .3gp file


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

Download an install VLC media player. It can play pretty much every file extension:

VideoLAN - VLC media player, Open Source video framework for every OS!


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

Ok I will try it. Hopefully it will play it with audio. Thanks


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

ok i tryed the vlc media player and it works. is there any way that i can get it where my regular media player that comes with windows 7 to play my vids with audio working? maybe like download a driver or something?


----------



## pharoah

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

i think this media player codec pack  may solve your problem.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

I have used FFDshow before to play the files.

Follow the guide here:

Codecs.com :: Guides : An easy way to play 3GP files


----------



## pharoah

i use that media player codec pack,and it plays nearly anything.

Sent from my Motorola Xoom using Tech Help


----------



## computerguy34

*Re: ok no sound on videos*

Great guys. I got it working after I down loaded the media player codec updates. thanks for everything. And I hope yall have a blessed day.

Thanks Agian
Zion Artis
God Bless


----------



## Go The Power

Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## pharoah

awesome glad ya got it fixed.

Sent from my Motorola Xoom using Tech Help


----------

